# How long do amano shrimp carry thier eggs for?



## AquaNekoMobile

It seems like the two amanos I have have been carrying thier eggs for 2 months now. 

Will they drop the eggs if they can't hatch them? Yah I know about the salt water thing for the highest breeding rate stuff.


----------



## solarz

My Amanos carried their eggs for at least 6 weeks, and then, the eggs just vanished. I didn't see any hatchlings however hard I looked, and the Amanos were in a tank by themselves. I can only assume they dropped the eggs and ate it.


----------



## coldmantis

have you ever hatched your own brine shrimp? if you have the larvae looks smaller then baby brine shrimp, so it's hard to see but they are in there if you have fishes in there they will eat all the babies which is good because the larvae will survice for like a week and die then it will pollute your water.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I guess they are giving birth to larva, but it's too small and other fish eat it right away.


----------



## solarz

igor.kanshyn said:


> I guess they are giving birth to larva, but it's too small and other fish eat it right away.


there were no fish in their tank


----------



## igor.kanshyn

solarz said:


> there were no fish in their tank


I guess that you should have seen something. I'm guessing  Larva might was alive for several hours. It should float.
Look here:


----------



## coldmantis

I started a thread about this a while back in feb
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21758


----------



## igor.kanshyn

It's funny. I just threw away some dropped amano shrimp eggs.

I keep several amano shrmp females in a box for cleaning plants and one them dropped eggs today. 
They truly have lots of eggs


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

They appear to still be attached to the legs of the amanos. I have 5 zebra danios in the tank.


----------

